# more people against pigeons



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

Pigeon friends need to do a better job of spreading positive stories of pigeons, otherwise, things could get a lot worse.


http://www.chicagotribune.com/news/nationworld/chi-birdwarnov14,1,708581.story


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

I see a possibility for other cities even our setting up rules against owning pigeons! Perhaps we really do need to step up the education of folks as to the virtues of pigeons. ummm I have a small idea. I will see if I can attach the sample in my next note in. This is a sad story for sure on how we are not living well with nature.


----------



## Guest (Nov 15, 2007)

If I'm not mistaken, Chicago has banned anyone from owning racing pigeons.


----------



## italianbird101 (Sep 12, 2007)

pigeonperson said:


> If I'm not mistaken, Chicago has banned anyone from owning racing pigeons.


Any type of Pigeons. Against the law to Inport, own, feed, have in a Residential area.


----------



## ryannon (Jul 4, 2007)

italianbird101 said:


> Any type of Pigeons. Against the law to Inport, own, feed, have in a Residential area.



Chicago as a city always lacked some essential I.Q. points. If it hadn't been for people like Studs Terkel, it probably would never have even learned to tie its shoes, so to speak.

Got out of there years ago and never looked back.


Can you spell _dopes?_


----------



## nbdyuknow (Apr 10, 2007)

I actually live in Chicago (for two more weeks), so technically, Sophie and I are DESPERADOES!!!


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

Okay, first, how about we all try to get newspaper coverage in praise of pigeon poop since that seems to be what most people object to.

All the poop from my aviary goes in to the compost bin. A few months later is comes out of the bottom of the bin in the form of rich earth.

Last year I gave a few sacks to my neighbour, who has an allotment. He has kept me supplied with lovely fresh potatoes all summer, saying the compost had a wonderful effect on his crop.

Three weeks ago he made a date to collect another few sacks of compost for his allotment. I am hoping to convince him to let me take his photo and write an article for the papers, pointing out that pigeon poop is not only a wonderful source of compost but also an organic source.

It might not work for me, but others might be successful.

As for racing pigeons, there are cevenants attached to new houses in the heart of pigeon-racing-land that forbid the keeping of any pigeons. If any of you donated pigeons to be used as messengers in recent wars, or know somebody who did, then try to get your stories in newspapers, making the point that if taken to the extreme, the prohibition of racing pigeons would mean that eventually there will be no fanciers and no homers to help the troops.

Every little helps and if we all worked at it we might, in time, shift public opinion.

Cynthia


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

That's a good idea about getting the story in the local papers about your composting.

A neighbor stopped by my coop the other day and asked me what I did with the refuse as I was cleaning out the loft. He wanted to know if I used it on my plants. I said yes. He then told me that he'd been watching a cable gardening programming that said something to the effect, if you have any neighbors who keep pigeons or other birds, see if you can collect their waste because it's the best thing there is for your garden.

So there is a little good press out there, now and then. Not as much as there is negative though.

WOW and I just got back from reading all the comments on that article! Has anyone else? The venom and hatred! I think some people had an extra bowl of hateful for breakfast!!


----------



## naturegirl (Nov 7, 2005)

I hate to say it but I am the type of person who with very extremely strong beliefs would not take anyones crap and I would own a pigeon and no one would stop me either. I think in my own personal opinion that if someone wants to own a pigeon inside their own house then damn it, it is there choice and what they do under their own roof is no ones buisness but thier own. They aren't keeping up the birds or feeding them or taking care of vet bills. I would be at a loss if someone told me sorry you can't have that pigeon and it will be taken away. I would seri\ously say OVER MY DEAD BODY YOU WILL!

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

nbdyuknow said:


> I actually live in Chicago (for two more weeks), so technically, Sophie and I are DESPERADOES!!!


How *sad *is that? Being classified as a criminal *just because* you *choose* to have a pigeon as a pet.  

Cindy


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

The more positive press we can get the better! Great idea about the compost article.

BTW -- Naturegirl -- I loved reading your post "not taking anyone's crap" right after the string of compost related posts.   Unintentional pun I'm sure - but it made for a bright moment on a rainy day


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

naturegirl said:


> I hate to say it but I am the type of person who with very extremely strong beliefs would not take anyones crap and I would own a pigeon and no one would stop me either. I think in my own personal opinion that if someone wants to own a pigeon inside their own house then damn it, it is there choice and what they do under their own roof is no ones buisness but thier own. They aren't keeping up the birds or feeding them or taking care of vet bills.
> 
> *I would be at a loss if someone told me sorry you can't have that pigeon and it will be taken away*. I would seri\ously say OVER MY DEAD BODY YOU WILL!
> 
> Cindy


I *wouldn't* be at a loss, whatsoever, as to what I would do if someone came to my house & *told* me they were taking my 'pet' pigeons. 

'They' may *try* to tell me I can't feed feral pigeons that come into *my* backyard, but I'll be hanged if 'they' think they're going to *tell* me I can't have a pigeon(s) as a pet. It ain't gonna happen, not without a fight anyway!! 

Cindy


----------



## Whitefeather (Sep 2, 2002)

cyro51 said:


> * *Last year I gave a few sacks to my neighbour, who has an allotment. He has kept me supplied with lovely fresh potatoes all summer, saying the compost had a wonderful effect on his crop.*
> 
> *Three weeks ago he made a date to collect another few sacks of compost for his allotment. *
> 
> ...


* A win, win, situation. Can't get any better than that, Cynthia.  

** I hope it pans out. That would be a wonderful 'tool' in helping to educate the general public.

*** Exactly. 

Cindy


----------



## SkyofAngels (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmm, I didn't know you could use it as fertilizer. I will have to try that my stepfather has a half acre garden that he is OBSESSED with I should give him some pidgey poo. MERRY CHRISTMAS!! LOL


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Yes, and don't forgot the indoor plants! 

I can just see the "commercial": picture of _very_ healthy plant with the caption, *"My roots and I just loooove our pigeons!" *(one could always add, "a happy plant is a pijie poo plant!")  

Hey, poo poo if you want, but humor may work where nothing else does!  

Shi
& Squeaks (who approved the above commercial!)


----------



## Boni Birds (Mar 19, 2007)

By golly, Nobdyuknow is even a bigger hero than I thought! a DESPERADOE!!!type hero!
Rescuing and keeping an illegal bird at that! 
To put my poo cent in-
I do remember mentioning that with PGWear you can dump the POO from the diaper into your potted plants, (I have the best plants ever)


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Chicago's ban on owning pigeons isn't new, and I believe that it extends to all columbiforms like the city ordinances in Sacramento CA. Though I doubt you could get in trouble for a couple of pet pigeons in the house.


----------



## Feefo (Feb 8, 2002)

It is a different situation, I know, but Al Streit went to court in ew York when his landlord tried to evict him for having pigeons. He won the case , I think the details and the lawyer's name are somewhere on this site.

I love the humorous approach Shi, I think that would be more likely to reach pigeon haters, since they are deaf to serious praise of pigeons.

Cynthia


----------

